

The Largest Map of Dark Matter Yet - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/scientists-have-created-the-largest-map-of-dark-matter-yet

======
teh_klev
Linkage to their paper:

[http://deswl.github.io/page1/vikram_paper/kappa_des.pdf](http://deswl.github.io/page1/vikram_paper/kappa_des.pdf)

via:
[http://www.fnal.gov/pub/presspass/press_releases/2015/Mappin...](http://www.fnal.gov/pub/presspass/press_releases/2015/Mapping-
The-Cosmos-20150413.html)

